# Best "How to write..." youtube videos?



## Mike Fox (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm looking for some of the best "how to write..." videos on youtube, as in writing for specific genres (horror, epic, etc.), or really just anything that you can immediately apply to practice and actual composition, and not have to sit through a bunch of fluff to get to the goods. It has to pertain to orchestral music.

Any recommendations?


----------



## goalie composer (Nov 26, 2019)

Seems to be good for score study: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCk_jzTmW2Fmfnm70c2kZHpQ/videos


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Nov 26, 2019)

Score study, Mike verta videos and orchestrating the line courses. Some good stuff on YouTube from Alex Ball too


----------



## premjj (Nov 27, 2019)

Check Project Sam on YouTube.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Nov 27, 2019)

Hey Mike, it's so funny you mention this, I just uploaded a video on how to write an orchestral ballad using AI's Nucleus. It may not be exactly what you're looking for, but I thought I'd leave it here anyway. Enjoy!


----------



## Will Blackburn (Dec 5, 2019)

Heavyocity have done a few


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 6, 2019)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hey Mike, it's so funny you mention this, I just uploaded a video on how to write an orchestral ballad using AI's Nucleus. It may not be exactly what you're looking for, but I thought I'd leave it here anyway. Enjoy!



I always love these videos, Chris!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Dec 6, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> I always love these videos, Chris!


Thanks Mike! Really appreciate it :D


----------



## handz (Dec 6, 2019)

goalie composer said:


> FilmScoreAnalysis
> 
> 
> My name is Brad Frey, and welcome to FilmScoreAnalysis! Here, you'll find full score reductions and analyses of popular film scores, and other film score rel...
> ...


Love his videos, great channel for sure.


----------



## premjj (Dec 7, 2019)

handz said:


> Love his videos, great channel for sure.



Thanks @goalie composer . Didn't know about this one.


----------



## GtrString (Dec 7, 2019)

I think ProjectSam’s scoring tutorials are great. Even if you don’t own any of their virtual instruments, there is a lot to extract from them about tracking, arranging and mixing.

Archive:
https://projectsam.com/tutorials/


----------



## GtrString (Dec 7, 2019)

Not free, but ThinkSpace’s composer blueprint training course ticks all the boxes here. However, it is video based and very reasonable for what it is, I think, so it deserves a mention in a thread like this imho.

There is also a ton of free ressources on their tube channel https://www.youtube.com/user/thinkspaceeducation/videos


----------

